# "clean dust" on scanned photo



## love0715 (Mar 30, 2006)

You will see lots of dust especially around my tuxedo area on this photo:
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a10/tchan03/scan0018B.jpg

The dust comes from the scanner (not my actual tuxedo)

I scanned this 4x6 photo on HP scanner, the scanner surface inevitably has some dust.

What features on Adobe ImageReady/Photoshop can i do to remove the dust? Please explain in details if u can.

Thanks
Terence


----------



## Arch (Mar 30, 2006)

Try the 'dust and scratches' fliter in ps... in the filters menu :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 30, 2006)

Other methods could be the healing brush (band-aid) or the clone stamp.  With either one, use a small brush size then sample an area close to the spec and then click on the spec.  This method will take much longer, but you don't affect the whole image like a filter will.


----------



## Arch (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks mike, i came back to add that stuff but you said it for me :thumbup:


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 1, 2006)

I would run the dust and scratches filter, as mentioned, at 1 pixel, on a duplicated layer.  You can mask off any areas you don't want affected.


----------



## jeroen (Apr 1, 2006)

I wouldn't use a filter but use the clone stamp instead. That would leave everything else untouched...


----------



## TRoskell (Apr 5, 2006)

The only problem with using one of the filters (like dust and scratches) is that it will also blur the rest of you picture, so afterwards to sharpen it up trying using the unsharp mask filter in photoshop.

The clone tool as suggested before is a good way too.


----------



## Arch (Apr 5, 2006)

yes, like matt said, if you've got the filtered image on a seperate layer, you can mask off the areas that you dont want the filter to touch. I personally wouldn't recomend using the filter, and then using the unsharpen mask on top of it... you are likely to produce pixel distortions.


----------



## siorai (Apr 28, 2006)

Personally, I always crank the zoom up to between 200-400% and use the clone stamp. Sure, it's tedious and time consuming, but I end up with what I feel are much better results.


----------



## Alpha (Apr 28, 2006)

I second that.


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 28, 2006)

I third... :thumbup:

takes awhile, but i've had the best results that way too...


----------

